

Show HN:WebEngage - a better KissInsights with advanced targeting and reporting - avlesh-singh

We have recently launched an improved version of short surveys for websites called WebEngage. WebEngage surveys are displayed on a users website via a light-weight JS widget. There are some advanced survey features inside WebEngage -<p>a. Ability to add multiple questions to a single survey (it is shown as one question at a time to the user).<p>b. Ability to target these surveys on advanced parameters, like -<p><pre><code>    Referring websites (e.g show a survey only to visitors from Google).

    Cookie, Browser and Platform based targeting.
    
    URL pattern based targeting.
    
    For "first time visitors only" targeting etc.
</code></pre>
c. The aggregate response to each survey displays visual charts on survey performance, answers to the survey, user demography etc - these stats are comparable to best survey tools out there.<p>Do give it a try - http://webengage.com. Look forward to your feedback.
======
sampad
I personally use WebEngage in my blog - it turns out that its a real delight
to use it as an admin when it comes to feedback & creating those small
relevant timebound surveys on the fly. So would definitely recco it if you're
looking for a real delightful product.

~~~
avlesh-singh
Thanks Sampad for those kind words.

------
avlesh-singh
Clickable - <http://webengage.com>

------
dangrossman
You already did a "Show HN: WebEngage" 3 days before this one.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3463407>

Why are you spamming HN?

~~~
true_religion
You call twice in three days, spamming?

He clearly didn't get enough uptake from the first submission and wants to try
his luck again. HN is very fickle about time of submission. Even good
submissions can be pretty much buried if done at a poor time.

------
viana007
I'm a big fan of <http://www.luckyorange.com/>

